# Convertable '78 Caddy Promo



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I just cut the front part of my new project. I tried it before 3 times and I broke the windsheild frame. I finally got it down. I used a dremel tool with cut off wheel. Next I will cut the back part. Right after dinner, the wife is calling for me to go eat. Aslo want to open the trunk and doors. As long as nothing breaks I will keep everyone posted on my project. Got to go.

[attachmentid=500683]
[attachmentid=500682]
[attachmentid=500684]


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

off to a good start :thumbsup: 

now hurry up and eat :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hollywood top would be pretty sweet too. 

btw, i use a dremel to cut mine too, but i always cut it a little big and sand and file it down perfect.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 06:00 PM~5041808
> * Aslo want to open the trunk and doors. As long as nothing breaks I will keep everyone posted on my project. Got to go.
> *


do yourself a favor and cut those out with a sharp pointed exacto blade slowly 
a dremel will just fuck them all up


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 13 2006, 07:08 PM~5041848
> *do yourself a favor and cut those out with a sharp pointed exacto blade slowly
> a dremel will just fuck them all up
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Hollywood top would be kool too. :roflmao: Hollywood top would be kool too


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

lookin good Beto, but i agree with 1ofaknd on the hollywood top :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Hollywood it is.  

[attachmentid=500758]
[attachmentid=500760]
[attachmentid=500766]


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

cool primo :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 06:50 PM~5042065
> *Hollywood it is.
> 
> [attachmentid=500758]
> ...


thats not hollywood thats targa

theres no B pillars on hollywood tops


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*MR HIGHRIDER*_!! How do you like my _*TARGA TOP*_?
[attachmentid=500797]
[attachmentid=500798]
[attachmentid=500800]


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks good Beto, but i think it would look better if u cut it even with the pillarand vinyl top, just my opinion not talkin shit or anything but either way it looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 07:11 PM~5042171
> *MR HIGHRIDER!! How do you like my TARGA TOP?
> [attachmentid=500797]
> [attachmentid=500798]
> ...


looks good raise you a hollywood


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

im gonna chp the top off of mine


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:

what color are u gonna paint it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

How about now?
[attachmentid=500828]
[attachmentid=500829]
[attachmentid=500831]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 13 2006, 07:19 PM~5042203
> *looks good raise you a hollywood
> *


Keep that shit off my topic. Make your own topic. "Ugly Cars on Forum"


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

looks fuckin clean Beto :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 07:32 PM~5042317
> *Keep that shit off my topic. Make your own topic. "Ugly Cars on Forum"
> *


just showing you pendejo its not gonna be hollywood till you hit the C pillar


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Clean HOLLYWOOD top Beto :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 13 2006, 07:40 PM~5042375
> *just showing you pendejo its not gonna be hollywood till you hit the C pillar
> *


pendejito how about the B pillar do I cut the B or C pillar ese!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 07:43 PM~5042411
> *pendejito how about the B pillar do I cut the B or C pillar ese!
> *


B, C pillar is what should be left


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

anywaaaaays, dunno about opening up those doors, it'll be tricky to keep the windsheild frame intact


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks BIGPOPPA, I was just checking that out and I was thinking the same also. I am working on the trunk lid right now.Pictures to follow. Any suggestions on a different undercarriage?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*Trunk cut. I did it.*
[attachmentid=500994]
[attachmentid=500998]
[attachmentid=500999]


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

70 impala maybe, maybe the 65. Stretch the 96 Impala and it would be accurate. Stretch the 70 Monte


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

lookin good Beto :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I used the 70 monte on my old one. It was stretched 3/16" just behind the tranny brace/support.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

trunk


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

sorry, not tryin to steal your post


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

sorry, not tryin to steal your post


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 13 2006, 09:54 PM~5043078
> *sorry, not tryin to steal your post
> *


No your not stealing, your helping. Thanks for the info. I have a brand new '70 Monte in the box. I will PM you for more details.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

If the hood is staying closed, that will be pretty easy. Maybe cut the floor out the caddy and set it on the monte floor pan


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

That sounds good. I want to custom the interior and get rid of the stock interior. I will only use the dash


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Should I cut where the blue markings are?
[attachmentid=501324]
[attachmentid=501326]
[attachmentid=501328]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Something Krazy for interior.
[attachmentid=501340]
[attachmentid=501342]
[attachmentid=501343]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice but im not really feelin the speaker box just my opinion though


----------



## ramerro (Jan 27, 2006)

thats hot


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 13 2006, 10:48 PM~5043528
> *Nice but im not really feelin the speaker box just my opinion though
> *


Kool, I except your honest opinion. I will work on something different. I'm trying to have system in the trunk and hyrdo's elsewhere.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what about 2 pumps frenched into that long center consol??? thas different


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

It's possible...Thanks


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

thatll be fucking sweet... cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i kinda like that trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That trunk set up is crazy, I like it!

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 14 2006, 06:01 AM~5042839
> *70 impala maybe, maybe the 65.  Stretch the 96 Impala and it would be accurate.  Stretch the 70 Monte
> *


damn talk about being diverse, what the hell did you just say? :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

i was answering his question about swapping frames


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Cut and extended frame from a '70 Monte. I will bond it tonight and if weather permit will paint frame tommorrow.
[attachmentid=503017]
[attachmentid=503019]
[attachmentid=503022]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

any more progress??

cant wait 2 see this finished


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thinking about putting a plate under the frame and custom paint and add a mural to it.
[attachmentid=503335]
[attachmentid=503337]
[attachmentid=503341]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Frame lines up nice. May keep it at this stance.
[attachmentid=503347]
[attachmentid=503348]
[attachmentid=503350]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

y did u have 2 split the belly


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I will add an engine just for looks through the wheel wels. I do not want to cut the hood.
[attachmentid=503354]


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

im guessing it hit the interior pan?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I split the belly to get a tight fit.
[attachmentid=503358]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 14 2006, 11:38 PM~5051350
> *I will add an engine just for looks through the wheel wels. I do not want to cut the hood.
> [attachmentid=503354]
> *


thas prolly the best thing u could do cuz u would have 2 make a custom fire wall and everythin fuck that lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 15 2006, 12:38 AM~5051353
> *im guessing it hit the interior pan?
> *


Yeah it was hitting, made a big difference by cutting the Monte belly. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 14 2006, 11:40 PM~5051359
> *I split the belly to get a tight fit.
> [attachmentid=503358]
> *



i would get some bondo and mold that whole belly and pattern it out like anthony fuentes did on his 63 rag sundance


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Hmmm..Looks like a Hollywood top to me!! :biggrin: LAST SENTENCE!!..And I think Lowrider knows their shit!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

try telling HIGHRIDAH that, he thinks its a t-top :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 15 2006, 12:00 AM~5051437
> *try telling HIGHRIDAH that, he thinks its a t-top :roflmao:
> *


shows how much he knows bro!! :twak:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Good Progress


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 14 2006, 12:44 AM~5043495
> *Should I cut where the blue markings are?
> [attachmentid=501324]
> [attachmentid=501326]
> ...


thats what I did


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 15 2006, 05:33 AM~5050076
> *i was answering his question about swapping frames
> *


i see that, but which one would be the best? i'd like to know this as well.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 15 2006, 07:52 AM~5052286
> *i see that, but which one would be the best? i'd like to know this as well.
> *


depends on how much work you want to put it. The 70 is nice because it has the hydros built in, but it's too short. The 67 is nice because it's the right length, but the wheel wells are separate. The 70 Impala is nice because the chassis has the wheel wells built in, but the detail is not as good. The 96 Impala actually shared the same parts as a real cadillac, but it's too short too. The 65 is nice, it's the right length, has the wheel wells attached, good detail, but I think it's wide.

My favorite? The diecast Caddy-its accurate, its the right size, just a tad wide, not as detailed as the monte or 67 though. I'm waiting to see how the plastic caddy is.


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks alot man, it's appreciated.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

dis build-up is fucken ganstah.. now i know how to build mine.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BTW.. if you are gunna use the 70 monte undercarriage u should definitely take advantage of the rear suspension.. lock dis muthafuckuh up..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

beto wutz up wit this caddy holmes any progress??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

No not today, just picked up my Tahoe (2006) from the shop. Drooped it 3" front and "5 rear. Looks awesome. Will work on it tommorrow. Thanks.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 15 2006, 09:46 PM~5057807
> *No not today, just picked up my Tahoe (2006) from the shop. Drooped it 3" front and "5 rear. Looks awesome. Will work on it tommorrow. Thanks.
> *


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 15 2006, 10:46 PM~5057807
> *No not today, just picked up my Tahoe (2006) from the shop. Drooped it 3" front and "5 rear. Looks awesome. Will work on it tommorrow. Thanks.
> *


 :biggrin: I DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD ONE. GOT A PIC? :cheesy:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 13 2006, 09:47 PM~5043521
> *Something Krazy for interior.
> [attachmentid=501340]
> [attachmentid=501342]
> ...


these seats wouldnt look to bad 








and maybe some subs in the console like this








i think scalelows has some like these

just some ideas :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 16 2006, 12:02 AM~5058016
> *these seats wouldnt look to bad
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad I have 4 chrome woofer and can make the back seats.  Thanks
[attachmentid=504688]
[attachmentid=504690]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Just finish drilling out the center of the Cont. Kit. added a Pegasus Rim. I will go with this set up.
[attachmentid=504691]
[attachmentid=504692]
[attachmentid=504693]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks tight! I like the Hollywood top! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 16 2006, 12:30 AM~5058107
> *Looks tight! I like the Hollywood top! :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 15 2006, 11:18 PM~5058064
> *Not bad I have 4 chrome woofer and can make the back seats.   Thanks
> [attachmentid=504688]
> [attachmentid=504690]
> *


no prob cant wait to see it finished


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 Sweeet!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 15 2006, 11:21 PM~5058071
> *Just finish drilling out the center of the Cont. Kit. added a Pegasus Rim. I will go with this set up.
> [attachmentid=504691]
> [attachmentid=504692]
> ...


orale primo!!!!! im know you can do it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE WORK BUT THE CONTI LOOKS A LITTLE TOO BIG!!! kEEP IT UP THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

these conti kits i make would prolly look a million times better on that car


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 17 2006, 11:32 PM~5072800
> *these conti kits i make would prolly look a million times better on that car
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its just the pic but that looks shity


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Mar 17 2006, 11:43 PM~5072865
> *maybe its just the pic but that looks shity
> *


its not done!!! and its the first time makin one outta scratch i still need 2 put a lil more bondo and smooth it out


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I agree that it looks out of scale. 

and I don't know about a million times better, looks really rough


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 18 2006, 02:22 PM~5075718
> *I agree that it looks out of scale.
> 
> and I don't know about a million times better, looks really rough
> *


hopefully i'll get it on the right scale on the second attempt but not bad for a razor cover and a 13" rim and tire


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 18 2006, 03:24 PM~5075734
> *hopefully i'll get it on the right scale on the second attempt but not bad for a razor cover and a 13" rim and tire
> *


 I meant the scale is off on the kit he has already


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 18 2006, 02:28 PM~5075761
> *I meant the scale is off on the kit he has already
> *



ohh okai


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Mar 18 2006, 04:24 PM~5075734
> *hopefully i'll get it on the right scale on the second attempt but not bad for a razor cover and a 13" rim and tire
> *


it looks good homie just keep workin on it, at least u built one right :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

yo can you tell me where to get a caddy??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i got this one at the phoenix lowrider magazine carshow but i could get them at my hobby store


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT 

any progress


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Working on correct cont. Kit
[attachmentid=508818]
[attachmentid=508819]


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

There you go Zack
[attachmentid=508821]
[attachmentid=508822]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oyea kool i'll send that check out first thing tomarrow


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and u dont have a hood ordament for the caddy??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

of course.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ok just makin sure lol


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

dunno bro, still looks a little beefy












> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2006, 01:41 AM~5078763
> *Working on correct cont. Kit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

looking at it, I think the wheel case looks ok, but the top half needs to be shortened, and maybe a slice out of the middle vertically


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Bigpoppa, 
I have a few more kits that I can play with. I'll try it when I get home from work. I'll post pictures of different cuts.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I cut the bottom down a bit, seemed to big.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

more.....
[attachmentid=511310]
[attachmentid=511314]


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

beto any progress??????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Not yet busy, getting orders together. Just got more stuff in. I'll post tonight.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 24 2006, 08:13 PM~5115316
> *Not yet busy, getting orders together. Just got more stuff in. I'll post tonight.
> *


o ok kool


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damn i been lookin at this mutha fucker and its makin me wanna do a hollywood top on my real 78 caddi im buildin


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*CADDY BUILD OFF?*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 08:11 AM~5134379
> *CADDY BUILD OFF?
> *


im down


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still waiting on my cont kit


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 10:11 AM~5134379
> *CADDY BUILD OFF?
> *


........I'M IN................ :biggrin: .... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im in too.Does it have to be plastic.Or can it be die cast also?


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah, sweet caddy, but I really want to see more pics of the brown '79 in the background, it looks fuckin' sick!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Mar 29 2006, 10:54 PM~5146835
> *yeah, sweet caddy, but I really want to see more pics of the brown '79 in the background, it looks fuckin' sick!
> *


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 29 2006, 10:17 PM~5146936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never mind


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

im down for that buildoff,
by the way thanks beto for the elco and ss.
i was half asleep when the mailman came and was confused.
thanks again


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

Thats a badass caddy! I love that you kept the stock rims on it. what color is that?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

dark bronze


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

so wuts crackin is there gonna be a 77-79 caddy build off


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Kick it off, Start new topic on Build Off, get sponcer for prizes, I will give a model and set of wire wheels.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Naw i dont wanna kick this one off cuz i'll be in this one probly be a better idea 2 have a respected Layitlow member that isnt gonna join kick it off


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Ask them to kick it off.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 10:11 AM~5134379
> *CADDY BUILD OFF?
> *



All caddys or just the 77-79 promos?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 29 2006, 11:17 PM~5146936
> *
> *


now you know damn well this post should read back up bitch thats delete's cadi but here's some pics to see what you missed out on anyways :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Benzilla_@Mar 30 2006, 09:15 PM~5153666
> *Thats a badass caddy! I love that you kept the stock rims on it. what color is that?
> *


have to agree looks clean w/the stocks, nice lac..


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i think there should be a any year caddy build off because all the 77-79 caddys go from 30-50 bucks on ebay kinda expensive :dunno: just my 2 cents


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

How about a Fleetwood build off? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*Back on track, will add engine and detailed undercarraige.*_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looking good , beto....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@May 7 2006, 09:36 PM~5388449
> *looking good , beto....
> *



:biggrin: _*Thanks*_ :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thats gonna be a sick ride!


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 09:11 AM~5134379
> *CADDY BUILD OFF?
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO..  
oh" and count me in on that build off. this is going to be good :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dam did i jump the gun on the caddy build off ? I finished the 90 this weekend BUT i got the 78 LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2006, 02:40 AM~5389084
> *Dam did i jump the gun on the caddy build off ? I finished the 90 this weekend BUT i got the 78 LOL!
> *


_*What build off?*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 31 2006, 12:56 AM~5153871
> *Kick it off, Start new topic on Build Off, get sponcer for prizes, I will give a model and set of wire wheels.
> *



I thought this was an invite !  :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im in on the cadi buildoff as soon as i get a few of them


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 26 2006, 10:58 PM~5504231
> *im in on the cadi buildoff as soon as i get a few of them
> *


PM me for your order


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 27 2006, 01:00 AM~5504239
> *PM me for your order
> *


its coming from the same source thats delivering me a case of 76 caprices


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 26 2006, 11:02 PM~5504244
> *its coming from the same source thats delivering me a case of 76 caprices
> *



That's kool you got it like that..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 27 2006, 01:14 AM~5504281
> *That's kool you got it like that..
> *


me and my hobby shop have an arrangement i keep the Skaters and Emos away from the front of the store he gives me 1 model kit or paint for every month of service


----------



## seventy5_caprice (Jan 25, 2006)

hey beto i was wondering if u have ever seen a 73 to 75 monte carlo??? also how much would it cost for a 70 and a 76 monte and i will just graph in the front lights. well hit me back asap, sry i didnt mean to throw off this topic.
doc


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seventy5_caprice_@May 27 2006, 11:04 PM~5508462
> *hey beto i was wondering if u have ever seen a 73 to 75 monte carlo??? also how much would it cost for a 70 and a 76 monte and i will just graph in the front lights. well hit me back asap, sry i didnt mean to throw off this topic.
> doc
> *


_*I'll pm you in the morning from work.*_


----------



## seventy5_caprice (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks, i have been looking for a monte 73 to 74 for a long time with no results so i guess i am going to have to make it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

updates! updates! updates!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lOOKS aMAZING bETO!! PROPS!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

im amazed all that for that model car looks nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD PRIMO..
ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE IT READY FOR THE NNL.?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Will try too......Have to see what the winter has in store.......


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

crazy shit!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 17 2006, 07:36 PM~6389939
> *crazy shit!
> *


*YOU ASKED, I WAS GOING TO WAIT TILL I GOT MORE DONE, LIKE SMOOTH THE UNDY, HYDRO SET UP ETC........*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

It's funny, I kept thinking, damn, beto hasn't posted much progress stuff, just selling and buying, I was going to PM you, then I seen the pics from the show. What chassis you using?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 17 2006, 07:41 PM~6389993
> *It's funny, I kept thinking, damn, beto hasn't posted much progress stuff, just selling and buying, I was going to PM you, then I seen the pics from the show.  What chassis you using?
> *


*THE NEW PLASTIC CADDY, A FEW MOD's*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN THAT CADDY IS TIGHT!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Beto, bro...that ride is sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Can't wait to see this one finished...  

Your RC rides left the building yesterday.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good! :0


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice Homie. Thats The One I Was Talking About


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Just amazing. Im looking forward to see it finished


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

dam that looks tight maan


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 17 2006, 11:11 PM~6390685
> *:0  :0
> *


X-2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*Kool, It's back in the garage and ready to start working on it. I want to paint it the same kolor as "The Entertainer" few of you may remember the Grand Prix. If you have pics, please send them my way. I am also putting a (1ofaknd) caddy steering wheel in it. Back seat will be removed. Want to have ready for NNL.*_


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

that caddy is bad ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I love the stand ! Its sweet looking all clear with the Mirrior buttom ! How much are they and where did you get it from ! 

The front flip twist was wicked ! I love it !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

bad ass!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Mini Did A Good Job On All Thwe Mods What Are U Gonna Do It It Now Beto??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 02:06 PM~6474258
> *Mini Did A Good Job On All Thwe Mods What Are U Gonna Do It It Now Beto??
> *



_*Sell it.................*_


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 30 2006, 03:31 PM~6474390
> *Sell it.................
> *



damn bro u aint gonna paint it or finish it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

No, too many things going on right now. I want to finish my Impala Convertables that I posted. I'll show this one under construction till it sells........... :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

how much r u askin beto?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 30 2006, 02:44 PM~6474523
> *how much r u askin beto?
> *



_*BEST OFFER!!!!*_


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Where does the offer stand at?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 30 2006, 08:54 PM~6476773
> *Where does the offer stand at?
> *


_*$0.00*_


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

well shit...ill start it--

5.00

sucks to see the work not get finished beto!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 30 2006, 09:02 PM~6476836
> *well shit...ill start it--
> 
> 5.00
> ...



_*Shit Happens:.................*_


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i hear ya, i wouldnt mind spending my spare time working on it  

email sent about the promo models


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

that red caddy you have with the graphix, isnt up for sale is it??? would the body from that fit on my hopper by chance?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 30 2006, 09:12 PM~6476908
> *that red caddy you have with the graphix, isnt up for sale is it???  would the body from that fit on my hopper by chance?
> *


_*Sure would fit, but that was the first pattern job that I did, that's me keeper.*_


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dont blame you, its niceeee. I wish i would have asked u to put a different color body on the hopper before it left your place, but i sent you an email on those promos---i gotta get some from ya


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 30 2006, 09:32 PM~6477039
> *dont blame you, its niceeee.  I wish i would have asked u to put a different color body on the hopper before it left your place, but i sent you an email on those promos---i gotta get some from ya
> *



_*Kool, I'll check my email*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 05:06 PM~6474258
> *Mini Did A Good Job On All Thwe Mods What Are U Gonna Do It It Now Beto??
> *


Only thing I touched on this was the hinges And the jams ! Which a lot of PMs i get ! All this was Beto Thinking and ideas And i only helped out cause Betos hands are full with other things ! The Mods were done Look at the start to this thread ! Some people ask for help and work and never come good with the deal ! Beto Made a deal with me to get this hinge up! Thats what i did ! 

I hope You arent for real about selling this !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

you didnt have to explain yourself bro i just said good job


----------

